# Attaching a Mcconnell power arm



## Riche

I have a Massey Ferguson 35 with standard cat 1 linkage

I have acquired an old mcconnel power arm / back hoe and having fun trying to use: The (top link) of the arm attaches via a plate with four bolts and a shaft which rotates and fits to the arm at both ends

I am wondering if there is something available to fit between my tractor and the plate. If this makes no sense I can upload some pics!

Help greatfully recieved
Cheers 

PS as you may have guessed I am a first timer tractor owner!


----------



## pogobill

You may have to post a picture or two. From what I gather mcconnel power arm / back hoe should have a a standard setup to hook to a three point hitch. There should be a place to hook a top link from your tractor to the unit under it's seat / platform.... if you have the one I'm thinking of. 









The rotating shaft??? Is it a drive shaft that operates a hydraulic pump on the unit? Or is this shaft more like a top link?


----------



## Riche

*Pics added*

Hi Pogobill

Many thanks for photo. Afraid mine has different setup I have taken a couple of pics - hope that this is clearer


Cheers


----------



## pogobill

Just out of curiosity, does the spacing of the two plates with the 4 bolts in match the width of the top link bracket on your tractor? The top link bracket has two pin hole positions hence 4 holes.... you have four bolts. Would this match up? If so, that bracket would have to be fastened to your tractors top link bracket. 
I've not seen a setup like this myself. Did the guy that sold you this rig give you all the parts?


----------



## Riche

The plates with the bolts are spaced at exactly the same thickness and distance as the two outer brackets of the T bar connection pin (just under the top link connection)

It came from a David Brown tractor, which was unfortunately sold before the arm, so I didn't get a chance to see it set up

Many thanks for your thoughts

Rich


----------



## HomeboyUK

I have three McC power arms - including the two in the picture scraped from eBay! Riche's one looks rather like a PA44 - I happen to have one of those as well, but I've not gotten round to fitting it to anything yet as I have a similar issue with brackets.

The usual setup with these is that you have to take out the drop links between the power lift arms and the bottom links, the bracket then fits into the space now vacant in the power lift arms, where the other parts of the bracket goes varies from tractor to tractor so you will probably have to "engineer" something. The pictures below are the best I could find (one is ona Ford the other a Leyland):


















Another source of information (if you haven't already found it) is:
http://www.mcconnel.com/dealerinside/parts/PDFManuals/Partsbookmenu.aspx


----------



## Riche

Thanks for this

The power arm is indeed a pa44. Your pictures look spot on. I cant quite make out how you have the top bar attached, it looks as if it is only connected to the arm?

It's encouraging to see someone else with the same setup

As yet, not much help from McConnell


----------



## randym99

Hey Riche.Looks to me like that bracket is to bolt onto the bottom of the diff area somehow.(clamp to drawbar?)The pcs sticking up would go into the 3-pt lifts for support?May-be.The cross shaft on that bracket looks as if it would lock into those heavy hooks on the back-hoe? I don't see anything to hook to the top link.Is there a part missing maybe?


----------



## randym99

Oh sorry.I see from the last pic that that IS the quick tach top link.So it would be higher up than I thought.The 3pt arms are hooked first down on the stablizing arms. Guess if that bracket bolted somewhere solid to the massey it would be as good as it gets.I'm always nervous bolting heavy things on to cast parts! All I can tell ya is if your going to use it much kept everthing tight and check your connections often for cracks.


----------



## johnmevs

Riche said:


> I have a Massey Ferguson 35 with standard cat 1 linkage
> 
> I have acquired an old mcconnel power arm / back hoe and having fun trying to use: The (top link) of the arm attaches via a plate with four bolts and a shaft which rotates and fits to the arm at both ends
> 
> I am wondering if there is something available to fit between my tractor and the plate. If this makes no sense I can upload some pics!
> 
> Help greatfully recieved
> Cheers
> 
> PS as you may have guessed I am a first timer tractor owner!


Did you ever manage to sort out mounting your power arm?, As I have the same problem, But I want to fit one to a Massey Ferguson 690 4wd.
Cheers
John


----------

